
So, What Makes a Good User Story? - promptworks
https://www.promptworks.com/blog/what-makes-a-good-user-story-part-1?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=usp1
======
promptworks
Here's the link to part 2 that we recently released!
[https://www.promptworks.com/blog/what-makes-a-good-user-
stor...](https://www.promptworks.com/blog/what-makes-a-good-user-story-part-2)

